# amber floodlight sugestions



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

So this year, I'd like to use some amber colored lighting in my yard, to give it a very organic, warm and somewhat dirty feel. Does anyone have any suggestions as to where to get a good amber floodlight? I've seen a couple venders online, and our local stores don't seem to have anything other than buglights, as far as the yellowy-orange floods go. Any suggestions / recommendations?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

A lot of our local stores carry them. We use the 100 watt ones. Home Depot and Lowes should have them. I like the look of amber lighting. A pic of our front yard last year.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Nice! Yeah, I have no idea why, but our Home Depots, Walmarts, Targets, and Lowe's all just have the buglights. I need to pop in to Ace and check there too.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I ordered a couple of these last year:






I like that they use less wattage. They say yellow, but they looked amber when I got them. Before that, I just used bug light floods. I use these year round for my back yard lights as well. 
http://www.walmart.com/ip/GE-85W-Halogen-Bug-Lite/16911776

They have a nice amber glow. I noticed last year that I couldn't find them in the stores, which is why I ordered the CFLs.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Look for colored CFL's, the twisty kind. There should be all sorts of colors, but the orange ones may not come out until closer to Halloween. Also try Party City or a similar party store.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

I was surprised to find that ACE Hardware (I think these are just regional stores now?) carried PAR38 100 watt floods in Blue, Green, Yellow, Red and Amber. Just bought a couple a few weeks ago. The only color they did not carry that I wanted was purple, which I'll order online.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Our local Lowes had the amber, the green, the blue and the red. I have used amber and green, and for 2012 I want to use a blue and a red as well. Different scenes want different lighting and sometimes it is interesting to combine different light colors close together.


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

Check Ebay, 
I got some really nice colored 3W LED ones a couple of years back...

Maybe Something Like This? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Amber-MR16-...203?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item563c3dac3b

RandalB


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

If all else fails, you could use a gel over a white flood.


----------



## Shock (Apr 14, 2012)

These might be a bit expensive for the average haunter, but for our semi-pro haunt we started to use PAR Can lights which are professional theatrical lights that give off an amazing glow. You can buy different gel covers for them to change the color to whatever you want and some can be left outside all year around. check them out here or google Par can lights...... http://www.stagelights.com/par_fixtures.htm


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

That pic of that haunt is exactly the type of lighting i want to achieve. What are some good inexpensive flood light holders? I seen som green single ones with stakes but not sure what to buy. This is my haunts first BIG year besides last years all garage haunt. This year my haunt will be my entire property!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

The green holders just hold the neck of the bulb, and there is no side blockage. That means light will spill out and shine where ever it can, and it can be seen from the sides. Glass flood lights shine in a cone, but CFL's shine in all directions. If you carefully place your lights behind props or structures, that will be less of an impact.

I use silver clamplight to control the flooding of light. They can be clamped to anything and narrow the field of shine. Be sure to spray paint the backside black to make it less conspicuous.

There are also DIY projects to make a light cone out of a can or plastic bottle.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

I've built a covers from wood and painted it black. Helps keep rain off, because it never rains in Oregon. (LOL) I have never tried using amber before, I have always use red and blue together. It gives off a gray cast, for at least what I use them for. With the fog machine it looks pretty great at night.


----------

